# Bristle worms



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

There is different opinion on the web. I just got 50 pounds of live rock and some crash coral, there is lot's of small bristle worms in the substrate, so I'm just wandering should I keep them or should I raise the crashed coral in the water to try to get rid of them. The biggest I seen was 4 inches. Or what can I buy latter that eats them if they over populate.
thx violet


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Keep them - they're part of the "clean up crew" that takes care of any uneaten food and such that settles on the bottom. If they get "out of hand", you can always get some wrasse species to control them, or just feed less .


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They are probably one of the best things you can have in regards to clean up crews. A bit nasty looking and you certainly don't want to handle them. Aside from that, I think they are part of the marine complete breakfast.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you so much for the replays. I'm happy to hear that they good for the tank. I will leave them then.
thx violet


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just don't try to touch them with bare hand. You'll get some nasty sting like Wasp sting.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

My husband already knows how it feels. He got stung when he was getting the live rock out of the guy's tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use gloves. No glove, no love!


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

yepp definitely use gloves! those kinds in the picture are the best to use.. i tried using medical grade non-powdered surgical gloves (i soaked and rinsed repeatedly in RO/DI water so they would be clean enough to stick in the tank) and while I was moving some rock around.. a bristle worm stung me and it went right THROUGH the glove... not a pleasant feeling but a good soaking in vinegar did the trick


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Use gloves. No glove, no love!


Yeah, I bought this pair just for that purpose, handling LR. I still use bare hand for all other purposes, as I can't feel anything with this thing on..


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

so this is something I'll have to get used to as well....would freak the fiance out for sure!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

conix67 said:


> ...as I can't feel anything with this thing on..


     Haha, that's what all the boys say.

For fine work, it's impossible to use those bulky gloves. But once you have your aqua scape, you're not going to have to move stuff much.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

O______o;;;

Those worms are some scary looking worms. ;; Can those worms swim or do they only crawl around in the substrate? /me shudders

Conix67,

Try using some Can.Tire Hero brand or Playtex brand dishwasher gloves. The finger area is more sensitive and wear say a long sleeve shirt if you don't want any worms on the arms or what not. Never seen them before but that are O__o;;;;;;

I wonder if surgical gloves work as well for finer tactile feel.


----------

